
Compiled GraphQL as a database query language - obi1kenobi
https://blog.kensho.com/compiled-graphql-as-a-database-query-language-72e106844282
======
obi1kenobi
Author here -- happy to answer any questions!

The source code is on Github and we have a package up on PyPI. The code is
battle-tested as we've been using it in production for many months now, and
also has very good test coverage. We've been working on this project for about
a year, and we've now moved all development to the public Github repo.

[https://github.com/kensho-technologies/graphql-
compiler](https://github.com/kensho-technologies/graphql-compiler)

[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/graphql-
compiler](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/graphql-compiler)

------
lvca
Great job, finally you can use GraphQL on top of OrientDB without any
performance penalties.

------
nmutalik
wow! impressive work.

~~~
obi1kenobi
Thanks!

